# Chainsaw Blades



## Pastorchris (Sep 9, 2022)

I am cutting up a 30' dry very seasoned walnut tree. 9" top to a 15" base (side to side after fell). Question is my blade seems to need sharpening frequently. Normal or Not?


----------



## ammoaddict (Sep 9, 2022)

Maybe try a nice sharp chain instead of a blade.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 9, 2022)

Pastorchris said:


> I am cutting up a 30' dry very seasoned walnut tree. 9" top to a 15" base (side to side after fell). Question is my blade seems to need sharpening frequently. Normal or Not?


Dry wood always takes a toll on chains so yes. That is a chain you are referring to.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 9, 2022)

Pastorchris said:


> I am cutting up a 30' dry very seasoned walnut tree. 9" top to a 15" base (side to side after fell). Question is my blade seems to need sharpening frequently. Normal or Not?


Even dry walnut should not cause premature wear. The wood is not that hard. If it were locust, then yes. If you are hitting the ground with the chain or the bark has dirt/mud on it, the chain will also dull quickly. Don't continue cutting until the chain is sharpened or you can cause excess wear to the guide bar and possibly damage the saw due to overheating.


----------



## Pastorchris (Sep 10, 2022)

ammoaddict said:


> Maybe try a nice sharp chain instead of


----------



## Pastorchris (Sep 10, 2022)

Ahh, but doesn't tht chain have multiple small blades?


----------



## Pastorchris (Sep 10, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> Dry wood always takes a toll on chains so yes. That is a chain you are referring to.





lone wolf said:


> Dry wood always takes a toll on chains so yes. That is a chain you are referring to.


Thank you, probably need to invest in higher quality chain.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Sep 10, 2022)

Pastorchris said:


> Ahh, but doesn't tht chain have multiple small blades?


It has multiple small cutting teeth.


----------



## H-Ranch (Sep 10, 2022)

Pastorchris said:


> Thank you, probably need to invest in higher quality chain.


Post some close up photos of the teeth on your chain and these guys can tell you what may be going on. You can learn to sharpen or pay a lot to get them sharpened. Even a cheap chain should be able to cut up your 30' log on a single sharpening unless it's covered in dirt or has metal embedded in it.


----------

